# Preferred hunting boot?



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

past few seasons I have been wearing some Asolo hiking boots but once it starts getting cold it can be pretty rough. I have a pair of 1000 gr thinsulate Rocky's but hate the bulk and only break them out when its really necessary. Any suggestions for something with some insulation but are still light weight? Also, waterproofing is a biggie to me. Nothing worse than walking in and having your feet wet from the get go. 
https://www.irishsetterboots.com/hunting-boots/insulated-hunting-boots/vaprtrek-02873.html? 
these seem to fit the bill but reviews have said some not so good things about the waterproofing.....not Gortex and don't know about the ultradry technology


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I really like Lacrosse boots, light weight and water proof. I have been wearing the same pair for 10-12 years of turkey hunting. For deer hunting I wear Lacrosse Burly knee high rubber boots.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a pair of muck Arctic pros I gotta say I really like them, they don't seem to heavy and my legs don't feel overly tired after walking all day ice fishing or out hunting


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll second the muck arctic pros.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Times 2 on Lacrosse I have at least ten yrs use on a pair Alpha Burlys l will need new pair for next season I am now looking for a new pair of turkey hunting boots any suggestions


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have Wolverines, Rocky’s, Muck Boots, Soren Pack Boots, and LL Bean boots. Old school LL Bean boots are hard to beat unless it’s really cold.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have cabelas inferno boots. get them a size bigger because they run small.
sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I get by with Rocky 400's and 800's and when it really drops I wear the old style pack boot with the old style felt liner, warm enough for below temps, bulky but not excessively heavy.
If I have a long hike in cold weather I wear the lighter rockys for the hike (so my feet don't sweat) and change to the pac boot at my stand


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I used to swear by lacrosse boots but anymore I mainly buy Cabela’s brand for the lifetime warranty. I took a 10yo pair back last year because they started leaking and walked outta the store with a new pair at no cost. Won’t get that kind of warranty with any other brand.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Arctic pro are the best combo of lightweight waterproof warm boot. Muck boots has a woody max that is suppose to be super warm for 0 degree days, but i have a pair of bunny boots so i never bothered getting them.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I used to swear by lacrosse boots but anymore I mainly buy Cabela’s brand for the lifetime warranty. I took a 10yo pair back last year because they started leaking and walked outta the store with a new pair at no cost. Won’t get that kind of warranty with any other brand.


This is pretty interesting. Was actually checking out some Cabela's brand boots the other day. 
Did you have to keep the receipt and box? And that's all the hassle you had to go through...just telling them they leaked?

Thanks for all the other suggestions as well. With these obviously being for next year I wanted to take my time and make the best decision. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

DLarrick said:


> This is pretty interesting. Was actually checking out some Cabela's brand boots the other day.
> Did you have to keep the receipt and box? And that's all the hassle you had to go through...just telling them they leaked?
> 
> Thanks for all the other suggestions as well. With these obviously being for next year I wanted to take my time and make the best decision.
> ...


You don’t need a receipt for an exchange but if you want your money back you will need a receipt.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I still buy the old school rocky bear claw, 1000gms and built to last. I can’t even remember how long my first pair lasted. A lot of good boots out there now tho.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I still buy the old school rocky bear claw, 1000gms and built to last. I can’t even remember how long my first pair lasted. A lot of good boots out there now tho.


I still have and wear a pair of bear claws. I bought them way back at the factory in Nelsonville before they changed it. Awesome boots for cutting firewood when it’s really cold out and ice fishing.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DLarrick said:


> This is pretty interesting. Was actually checking out some Cabela's brand boots the other day.
> Did you have to keep the receipt and box? And that's all the hassle you had to go through...just telling them they leaked?
> 
> Thanks for all the other suggestions as well. With these obviously being for next year I wanted to take my time and make the best decision.
> ...


I had heard they stopped doing this because certain people were taking advantage of it...
View attachment 296445


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm on my second pair of Muck's. I will never buy another brand. Don't have one complaint about them.


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

Have any of you guys noticed deer becoming a little spooky of the rubber boot smell ? even sun "aged" boots . I've tried several brands. I wonder if the does have connected the rubber smell with humans ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

My redwings rubber boots didn’t seem to bother this doe I was messing and playing around with while turkey hunting. When I seen the movement out of the corner of my eye I thought one came in silent. She never made me, just kinda hung out for awhile eating low hanging leaves then mosied on around behind me.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone on here have a pair of Kenetreks?


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

i got a pair of kenetreks 400 gram they are nice boots wear them till temps start to dip down them wear mickey boots for cold temps


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

buckbob said:


> i got a pair of kenetreks 400 gram they are nice boots wear them till temps start to dip down them wear mickey boots for cold temps


Are they worth the money?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

In that price range I want these. 

https://schnees.com/beartooth-0g/

Or these...even on sale. 
https://schnees.com/beartooth-mid-ws-200g/



This is what I ended up with. My second pair of asolo's and definitely happy with them. If those schnees were on sale at the time, pretty sure I would have ended up with those though. 
Also think I'm going to run the thermal boot covers once it gets cold as these are not insulated. 

https://www.sierra.com/asolo-tribe-...7/asolo~b~1120/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod404DV

For anyone who hasn't heard of Sierra trading Post I would recommend checking it out. Can get some deals on quality boots. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

Smitty 82 when i wear these out i will be buying another pair well worth the money


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm glad to hear, i ordered a pair this past weekend, and they are on a 3 week back order for my size. I'm excited.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

When I was still turkey hunting (which replaced duck hunting) I preferred L.L. Bean Maine Guide Boots except when it was really wet and cold and then I'd wear LaCrosse Alpha boots. I also kicked around in the boonies with Red Wings also.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just to give all a heads up...Tractor Supply has Muck Fieldblazer II boots on sale for $69.99. That's a $50 savings over normal price.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

buckbob said:


> Smitty 82 when i wear these out i will be buying another pair well worth the money


Got my boots this past week and tried them out for the first time today. I am extremely happy with them.


----------

